# Stop the Potheads!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The forest service has been on a witch hunt on these things. The two kids who were arrested for building some of the structures must have been idiots. There are something like 30 huts around Winterpark, I know of maybe a dozen and I have no idea who built 'em. The Crested Butte sheriff equated the priority of busting the smoke shacks with getting cattle off of the road. 

There are shacks located around some of the backcountry areas in the state too. Loveland and Berthoud Pass both have shacks at various spots of the mountains. Of course I doubt the Forest service is interested in tearing these down as they can't take a lift to get there. 

Anyway, the shacks are not supposed to be there, so if they want to tear them down fine. The witch hunt that is going along with it, is uncalled for.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah this will be a never ending battle and has been for some time! There will always be shacks and there will always be resorts that don't want them and tear them down. I have not spent much time finding them but that would be a fun mission! Milo and I ran into the 1 on Loveland pass a couple months a go. It looked pretty "established!!!"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The one on Loveland Pass is insane.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You know, I've never been to the Loveland one. Berthoud has just one clandestine hut that I've found. I haven't been to it in a few years, then there are the huts that used to be more of a commercial operation and are abandoned. Peter Rabbit, 2nd Creek cabin, and 1st Creek cabin. I've never been to the 1st creek one because the terrain right around it is just not interesting for riding. I've looked at it from across the valley though, and it looks like it's the best one at Berthoud.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

theres a bunch of spots at Loveland and on Love pass......one of the huts by lift 8 was broken down this year....wasn't sure if it just couldnt hold the heavy spring snow from the year before or maybe forest service broke it? Also some on the tree rails were broken this year. I was thinking bout going to do some rebuilding in summer.......they can keep going around and destroying them but they will just get rebuilt somewhere else.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Where the hell did you find a photo of the troll that lives in the woods?


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

So medical marijuana is legal in CO right? Why are they going on a witch hunt for smoke shacks? Either way if someone wants to smoke, they will do it on the lift or just go OB a bit smoke and come back. I know I know pot is illegal, but Im sure the ones against have no problem going to slam a few beers in the lodge and then going back on the mountain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not a matter of pot smoking by any means so don't even try to make it about that. It's more or less about how the government believes our lands shouldn't have buildings that they didn't permit on them or any feature that is man made they didn't create.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I was wondering what these shacks look like. That pic from MPD cleared that up, looks like the same ones we got here in Canada. How it is a big enough deal to find the builders and prosecute is way beyond me.
Fuck America's shitty anti pot stance.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Some of them are like that. Others have been built on cliffs, and some are mini mansions with multiple floors and such. MPD's was definitely a super dirtbag hut.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe not calling them "smoke shacks" would help ease _some_ of the official pressure? I'm sure there are plenty of peeps that help build or frequent these just to chill, warm up, hang out, eat, drink, and whatever else besides blaze.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

"warm and fuzzy shacks" might get better publicity


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Maybe not calling them "smoke shacks" would help ease _some_ of the official pressure? I'm sure there are plenty of peeps that help build or frequent these just to chill, warm up, hang out, eat, drink, and whatever else besides blaze.


Like on mountain orgies in the snow?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

It's about time. I had a friend who got stoned and stabbed his family of five to death with a frozen summer sausage.

Someone needs to put an end to this epidemic. It's eroding the moral fabric of our society.

You potheads make me sick.

Especially you MPD.


----------



## COB (Mar 6, 2009)

Freedom shacks. Problem solved.


----------



## cake (Jan 8, 2011)

*stop the heads*

I was thinking Anti-Terrorist Lookouts would be a good name for them.
It's a matter of National Security Dammit!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Meh, like i've said in the past. I relate this to bmx dirt jumps.
When you build somthing and it's not on land YOU PERSONALLY OWN you cant have a problem when it gets torn down.

I can see where there comming from. Theres noway in them knowing how much snow these huts can take and the chance of the roof colapsing killing any number of people.

Could just be me, but the 5 minutes it takes to burn a doobie isnt worth the cuple of hours id take to build one of these.

I'm suprised they exist and is such abundance. I thought they would have been like hunting huts or somthing.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Someone needs to put an end to this epidemic. It's eroding the moral fabric of our society.


Well played, sir. That's twice in 24 hours that you got a good hard laugh out of me.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

Can we finally legalize weed please


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> It's about time. I had a friend who got stoned and stabbed his family of five to death with a frozen summer sausage.
> 
> Someone needs to put an end to this epidemic. It's eroding the moral fabric of our society.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

That was great -- we're all very sorry for your friend's loss.

I'm going to agree with Little Devil though -- I think (and desperately hope...) that they are doing this as a safety precaution for things like cave-ins and whatnot. If this is indeed the reason, I'm okay with it -- you want to burn one in a cabin, just build another one.

If they're tearing them down simply to 'stop the pot!' then they can be classified as some HUUUGE morons. I hope it's the former.

Edit: also, if anyone has a picture of one of these 'deluxe' shacks, I'd be interested to see one.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Seems like a waste of tax payers dollars if you ask me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is one for you...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

little devil said:


> Could just be me, but the 5 minutes it takes to burn a doobie isnt worth the cuple of hours id take to build one of these.


That's what I was thinking. Besides that, if you were concerned about getting caught, wouldn't it make more sense to pick some random spot out in the woods rather than go to a designated meeting place? 

I've never even heard of such a structure. We have warming huts on the nordic network out here, but I've never heard of any doobie shacks. I guess I hang out with the wrong crowd.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Wasn't that one featured in Transworld last year?



killclimbz said:


> Here is one for you...


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Here is one for you...


Windows!?

That thing is impeccable. Thanks for that Kill! :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

conwayeast said:


> Wasn't that one featured in Transworld last year?


Possibly. As far as I know it's still there. Though it is at a resort that I am highly unlikely to visit anytime soon, so I don't know first hand. Then again, it's highly unlikely I'll visit a lot of resorts anymore...


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

smoke shacks aren't worth the hassle. thats what gondolas are made for


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> smoke shacks aren't worth the hassle. thats what gondolas are made for


That amongst other activities...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You'd think the gonjola would be a great place, but guess what? Police were arresting people for smoking on the gondola at Steamboat last season...


***Or maybe just handing out summons to appear in court, I forget. Needless to say it was a hassle for those involved...***


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I play it safe and never smoke on the mountain. Rather just go to the base and find something around there, or just my car.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Some of those Winter Park huts have been around since the '80's. Some guys I used to be friends with would load up snowmobiles on the 2nd or 3rd snow of the season and go stock up the Berthoud ones.

Rumor had it that Sancho (from the Sublime song) lived in one of those huts for a few years. Never met him but had some mutual friends.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I vote for "Freedom" shack!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I've seen a couple of shacks here and there. If anyone "important" is reading this, I've completely forgotten where any of them are. Awkward going by them with a gopro on your helmet though... :laugh:

I can definitely see it being a safety/legal issue. Most places have some pretty heavy disclaimers (backup up by state law), but all it takes is for one slick lawyer to find a loophole somewhere in there and sue the resort.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Say what...? Every smoke shack I have been to was like wtf?... Why are we stopping here? This isnt a good spot. Then some fool im with crawls into a little hole that opens into a huge cave underneath a rock one of the workers dug last summer.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

1. If I knew where that shack was, I'd stay there instead of renting a room. Damn
2. We have many of those huts on our mountain. Each is made of different materials and with different architecture. 
3. In times of low tourist activity our local smokers don't bother to use these huts. They light up on the lift doesn't matter who is on there with them. I used to think they were being rude by not offering. However, they probably would have been breaking the law if they had offered.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

I smoke where i want on the mountain in Whistler.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ive heard of a couple up here, but ive never found them.

I do have some questions though:

Can any random just stop and use one of these shacks or do you have to be givin permission by the "in crowd" that frequents the shack?

Whats usually in the shack? is it just an empty hole in the side of the hill, or do people actually stock them with food/beer/chairs/whatever?

Basically im wondering the etiquette of the smoke shack, if there is any? Id love to find and use one, but not at the cost of an altercation by the builder or in crowd of the shack.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

AlexS said:


> I play it safe and never smoke on the mountain. Rather just go to the base and find something around there, or just my car.


I would highly recommend NOT smoking in your car. I was at Waterville Valley yesterday and while me and my buddies were eating lunch, we saw this dude lurking in the parking lot. We knew he was up to something. He walked up to this Navigator with 2 dudes smoking in it and both ended up getting arrested. As we finished lunch we watched them getting driven away in the back of a cruiser.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Good point. A Basin had cops patrolling the parking lot and busting people having safety meetings in or by their car last year.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Only the cool kids can stop at a "freedom" shack!


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> Basically im wondering the etiquette of the smoke shack...


Great question. People often lose sight of etiquette.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Good point. A Basin had cops patrolling the parking lot and busting people having safety meetings in or by their car last year.


Wow. That's fucked up. I don't think I've ever been to Loveland when there weren't numerous people simply hanging out smoking in the open in the parking lot.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow. That's fucked up. I don't think I've ever been to Loveland when there weren't numerous people simply hanging out smoking in the open in the parking lot.


There was a dude smoking a jay in the lift ticket purchase line at Mt Spokane this year. No one cared, LOL. It was pretty ballsy but I've never seen anyone busted before.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

What's wrong with the chairlift or random woods stop? Seems like alot of work to have to go somewhere to burn one.


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Good point. A Basin had cops patrolling the parking lot and busting people having safety meetings in or by their car last year.


Pre ride safety meetings are a must LOL

Why do American cops/Forest rangers/Security/Mountain patrol have such a hard on for catching people with small ass joints or a minimal bags of weed on or around the mountain. I'm all for mountain safety, if they think people are smoking joints and getting a acid trip high while riding they are retarded.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I could see where tripping acid could end badly XD


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

kraig4422 said:


> What's wrong with the chairlift or random woods stop? Seems like alot of work to have to go somewhere to burn one.


Sometimes it's too windy when you feel like being safe.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I've never seen one of these smoke shacks at Red Lodge...maybe I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

ThaDoctor said:


> Pre ride safety meetings are a must LOL
> 
> Why do American cops/Forest rangers/Security/Mountain patrol have such a hard on for catching people with small ass joints or a minimal bags of weed on or around the mountain. I'm all for mountain safety, if they think people are smoking joints and getting a acid trip high while riding they are retarded.


This is a good question especially since its happening mostly in colorado which has some of the most liberal policies in the country regarding weed. I feel like the pressure is coming from elsewhere since forest rangers and ski patrol are just a bunch grown-ass hippies.
Disconcerting to hear about people getting busted in parking lots.



Triple8Sol said:


> Maybe not calling them "smoke shacks" would help ease _some_ of the official pressure? I'm sure there are plenty of peeps that help build or frequent these just to chill, warm up, hang out, eat, drink, and whatever else besides blaze.


Maybe call 'em emergency huts. Market them as places for people who are lost to go, actual safety meetings, or for medical marijuana patients to get 'medicated'. Then the huts would be in the public's interest instead of being hazards.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

You know what cracks me up about potheads? How potheads use the term "safety meeting" as secret code, as if non-potheads have never heard the term and don't know what it means.


----------



## cake (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess SOME people just don't care about safety!

I bet 'Avalanche Beacon' is also some kind of code.

Snow snorkle!? Yeah, I knew it!


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

EagleTalons said:


> I've never seen one of these smoke shacks at Red Lodge...maybe I'm not looking hard enough.


I know of at least 4 here at BS. Thats just on East side. I would bet there are more on West side. Probably some at MLB as well. My kids think they are fun to play in. Never mind, I've not seen any such structures either. Move along.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> Sometimes it's too windy when you feel like being safe.


 WIndproof Jet Lighter...and you're safe on the chair.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

cake said:


> I guess SOME people just don't care about safety!
> 
> I bet 'Avalanche Beacon' is also some kind of code.
> 
> Snow snorkle!? Yeah, I knew it!


Your "snow snorkle" is making funny gurgling bubbling noises...


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Etiquette wise, i know it used to be, always, always clean it when you leave. And don't harm or damage it.

If you take a beer or two, replenish next trip. Same with joints or roaches. A lot of people just left the roaches in there for others and it was always expected to leave one in return when you could. 

I had some friends go up there in the summer and grab all the roaches when the town was dry, then they'd roll some pinners and just leave them there once town was supplied again.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

ThaDoctor said:


> Pre ride safety meetings are a must LOL
> 
> Why do American cops/Forest rangers/Security/Mountain patrol have such a hard on for catching people with small ass joints or a minimal bags of weed on or around the mountain. I'm all for mountain safety, if they think people are smoking joints and getting a acid trip high while riding they are retarded.


American law enforcement is notorious for wasting billions of dollars on crap like this. They still believe the "reefer madness" propaganda....ya know if ya smoke one j you'll either hack up your family with an axe or turn into a crack addict in a week


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd still smoke but my girlfriend is a fucking nazi. -.-


----------



## cake (Jan 8, 2011)

That is hilarious. and horrifying

Next she is going to tell you to stop riding
and make you change that Avatar to something more 'serious'.

You are going to have to assure me that she is at least 'smoking' hot.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

cake said:


> That is hilarious. and horrifying
> 
> Next she is going to tell you to stop riding
> and make you change that Avatar to something more 'serious'.
> ...


:laugh: +1


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh man, if I weren't such a softie.. and having my rent paid I would have already told her off... but no she's pretty cute, she's been on MTV a few times for that teen mom show or whatever... not a mom XD just one of the friends....

She'd never say a damn thing about me boarding she knows better, it's my life lol... example:

me-"Hey beeb I got 300$ for christmas.... I'm going to buy this snowboard for 200$ used off geartrade....."
her-"You don't need another snowboard"
me-"oh"
(Two weeks pass my snowboard comes in, que me being obnoxiously stoked)
her-"That was an unnecessary expense... you shouldn't have bought that"
me-"You're an unnecessary expense, but I keep you around."

So.. yeah girl doesn't fux with my snowboarding and I won't smoke.... until she goes off to work around the country this spring.. :\


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> Oh man, if I weren't such a softie.. and having my rent paid I would have already told her off... but no she's pretty cute, she's been on MTV a few times for that teen mom show or whatever... not a mom XD just one of the friends....
> 
> She'd never say a damn thing about me boarding she knows better, it's my life lol... example:
> 
> ...


Dear God bro, run. It's gonna get worse.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

once it does I'll go live with one of the dudes on here that lives near a good hill. XD


----------



## FtCS4 (Dec 30, 2010)

Quite a few shacks in Breckenridge. Only one i've heard of being torn down was a pretty damn big tree house about 30 feet up in the air. The last time I was in it last season I blazed with a couple ski patrols haha. I'd assume they had just gotten off shift but who knows


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

ThaDoctor said:


> Pre ride safety meetings are a must LOL
> 
> Why do American cops/*Forest rangers*/Security/Mountain patrol have such a hard on for catching people with small ass joints or a minimal bags of weed on or around the mountain. I'm all for mountain safety, if they think people are smoking joints and getting a acid trip high while riding they are retarded.


I just want to throw this out there as I work for the Forest service, we do not hate on smoking. 90% of forest service employees smoke, no fucking joke. I work in fire and we are the schmucks that would get a 'go tear that shack down' kind of job, and trust me, we ALL smoke (figurative statement obviously)

so don't hate too much on us okay?


----------



## Planet Boulder (Oct 30, 2012)

As a post-election update, now that we've done the right thing and legalized that "evil plant" (gasp!), I expect new construction to begin any day now.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

People smoking pot in them isn't the issue. These huts don't have permits to be there.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

tripper said:


> Can we finally legalize weed please


Well since you asked so nicely on a snowboarding forum, sure!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

We had a secret place in the woods when we were kids. We called it the Hash Hut. Had a stereo system and pleather reclining sofas!:laugh:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

By the way....any of these Shacks at Alberta Ski Hills. I don't partake anymore but would love to go and have a beer and chill out.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Well since you asked so nicely on a snowboarding forum, sure!


You never know. The president might be reading this


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> By the way....any of these Shacks at Alberta Ski Hills. I don't partake anymore but would love to go and have a beer and chill out.


Reviving an old thread here... I think this is the year to build one! I know of some good spots (thinking that run I took you on last year which had the tight exit through the trees).


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Reviving an old thread here... I think this is the year to build one! I know of some good spots (thinking that run I took you on last year which had the tight exit through the trees).



Yeah. That would be pretty sweet. We would have to do a little hike to ensure its off the beaten path.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Yeah. That would be pretty sweet. We would have to do a little hike to ensure its off the beaten path.


Yep, and then smuggle some chairs in so we don't freeze our ass sitting on snow. Hill side beers sound good! ccasion14:

Only trouble is the tracks would lead to the place. Hmmmm, maybe a tree house instead?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> I could see where tripping acid could end badly XD


I did this once. My first time. Every 2 foot tall mogul was the size of a SUV. I felt like I had to crawl around them...

Needless to say I took 1 run and ended my day with that.

I got so scared watching the weather channel I've never taken acid again.

Stupid things one does when they are young...


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

That's funny shit right there.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I got so scared watching the weather channel I've never taken acid again.
> 
> Stupid things one does when they are young...


Tried mushrooms when I was younger and stupidererer. Had some really good trips but then one where I thought everyone was out to get me. I just sat in my buddies room watching a tiger eat some animal on the natural channel in slow motion. :blink:

I've always wanted to try peyote and go on a little spiritual trip. I think the right setting would be a walk through the woods with friends, but it could quickly go bad if you thought there were animals after you. Maybe sitting in a log cabin in the woods, with one un-stoned person to look after you?!? :dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They fall is when you do it every year. Forrest surveys through August and early September then gives the list to the mtn. They then go take down marked trees, log rails, shacks and whatever else they want. A good friend of mine does the survey and manages the teams that do it every year. Mtn ops usually doesn't care about the shacks up here.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

poutanen said:


> Tried mushrooms when I was younger and stupidererer. Had some really good trips but then one where I thought everyone was out to get me. I just sat in my buddies room watching a tiger eat some animal on the natural channel in slow motion. :blink:
> 
> I've always wanted to try peyote and go on a little spiritual trip. I think the right setting would be a walk through the woods with friends, but it could quickly go bad if you thought there were animals after you. Maybe sitting in a log cabin in the woods, with one un-stoned person to look after you?!? :dunno:


Alone and in darkness. Meditate.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I've always wanted to try peyote and go on a little spiritual trip. Maybe sitting in a log cabin in the woods, with one un-stoned person to look after you?!? :dunno:


Back in the day........everyone would get "spiritual" together. Was always "weird" when one of the group wasn't hallucinating.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

My brain is no longer stable enough for hallucinogens these days... 

I would be one of those guys that "never comes back."


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

This thread is a gem!! Wonder how many shacks there are at wolf. I know of at least two, aka the Alberta lifty houses :lol:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Construction on the "Thunderdome" at sunshine village begins this winter. Potheads only.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Construction on the "Thunderdome" at sunshine village begins this winter. Potheads only.


Truly earning your forum nick then, eh blunted_brain?

Oh, and welcome back - have you met your brother in spirit dcsnow yet?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Truly earning your forum nick then, eh blunted_brain?
> 
> Oh, and welcome back - have you met your brother in spirit dcsnow yet?


Come on, Blunted isn't that bad

On a side note.
dcsnow rides the same mtn's as I do.


TT


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Blunt is a good guy. I hear he is a really good boarder too. So he may have some ridiculous posts, but he does snowboard, and snowboard quite well.:thumbsup:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> theres a bunch of spots at Loveland and on Love pass......one of the huts by lift 8 was broken down this year....wasn't sure if it just couldnt hold the heavy spring snow from the year before or maybe forest service broke it? Also some on the tree rails were broken this year. I was thinking bout going to do some rebuilding in summer.......they can keep going around and destroying them but they will just get rebuilt somewhere else.....


haha me in 2010....well never rebuilt shit...i still smoke next to the broken down hut tho


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Only a true pothead quotes himself........you may have a problem!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Blunt is a good guy. I hear he is a really good boarder too. So he may have some ridiculous posts, but he does snowboard, and snowboard quite well.:thumbsup:


Thanks man 

I truly hope we get to board some time this winter. Going to be good times haha


Hope its a pow day as well


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

one of the funnest days i ever had snowboarding was shrooming and hiking a jump in the bc...



.... blunted nose is not good at snowboarding - it is impossible, he blames everything on the board.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Blunt is a good guy. *I hear he is a really good boarder too*. So he may have some ridiculous posts, but he does snowboard, and snowboard quite well.:thumbsup:


Not from the videos we have seen...

And did he not stand you up some time last season?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Only a true pothead quotes himself........you may have a problem!


:laugh: u may be right!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> one of the funnest days i ever had snowboarding was shrooming and hiking a jump in the bc...
> 
> 
> 
> .... blunted nose is not good at snowboarding - it is impossible, he blames everything on the board.


That is what we thought too Shred. But low and behold the kid is pretty good.....

But then again....I tend to switch out boards like my underwear so I see where your heading with this....lol.


----------

